# removal of lead and implant new lead



## DLT (Aug 1, 2008)

I just started do Cardiology coding - can someone help me with this:

Removal of existing right ventricular lead and implantation of a new right ventricular lead

What is/are the CPT(s)?

Thanks
Dana


----------



## dpumford (Aug 1, 2008)

Is this a pacmaker or ICD lead?  Look at code range 33216 thur 33244.  

Often they just cap the lead they are replacing so check to make he actually removed it. You can not bill for a capped lead.


----------

